# 10 Gallon Beginner



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon fish tank, i dont know anything about saltwater fish yet, but id love to start a tank, just one fish (Clown fish definately) and some live rock, with anenome..

this probably wont happen soon but i want to know what ill need, and approxametly how much this is all gonna cost..

So id need tips and info on clown fish.. Problem percula.

Will i need a skimmer for 10 gallons?

is live rock / sand / anenome expensive?

What anenome would be best? and any other tips on keeping salt level up, cleaning, feeding, anything ill need to know


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

if it has the word Saltwater attached to it anywhere, its going to be expensive.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

was reading and read...

clean water through a brita water filter
clean sand in a bucket of water before putting it in the tank
clean all rocks etc before putting into tank
get salt level right, by reading directions on the bag, and mixing it in a bucket till its disolved, then put it into the tank.
keep a magnificent sea anenome in the tank on a piece of live rock

Anything else?

This is just for 1 clown fish

Id like to know about feeding anenomes to, how do i do that?

or will 1 clowns waste matter feed the anenome enough?


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

my dad puts some kind of "potions" (according to my mom) in our saltwater tank for the corals


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, I'm not a salty myself, but have done a fair amount of research and been in the hobby a while. The water, if you have the filter I say use it (remember I'm not a salty so .... Someone needs to back me up on this) if not just tap water with dechlorinator. put the sand in the bucket of water and let the water just over flow the bucket till it runs clear. (do this in the yard) I'm not sure on LR, but with anything for the FW I kno that you need to clean it well. Salt, you need a hydrometer/refractometer to measure salinity of the water. *but yes follow the instructions* Make sure that just like in a FW tank a SW tank has to cycle. I'm not familiar with the anenome or such, but someone else will. Have fun with your FOWLR tank and gooood luck.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

if you plan on getting an anemone you're gonna need some expensive lighting on your tank. I'd just stick to a FOWLR for starting out and see how that goes for ya.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah ill do fowlr, can i do a 40 gallon without a skimmer for 2 to 3 months?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You can do a 40 gallon without a skimmer for a while, you will just have to do water changes more often. Fish are a little stronger than corals and annemones are so they wont die from not having a skimmer in there (although I still recommend it). 

Before you were asking about a 10 gallon tank. Have you changed your mind?

If you want to do a false percula in a FOWLR tank, you dont need much more than a freshwater tank. Your live rock is going to cost you the most ($5 to $10 a pound), and a skimmer will also be a little pricey, but they are both essential parts of keeping a saltwater tank. Choose your salt mix based on what type of tank you are going to do. For example, a FOWLR tank will do good with Instant Ocean salt, and IO is cheap. For a reef tank, you will want to do a more expensive mix that is made to support corals and annomones. Reef Crystals is the name brand for that, but it is not necessarily the best. You can also start with a IO mix and mix in your own nutrients and minerals. 

FOWLR tanks need no special lighting. If you decide to do reef, then you will have to research a lot about lighting. Too much light can bleach a coral, and too little light will not support a coral. 

If money is an object, I suggest you stay away from reefs until you know you can afford it. The money that is required to start and maintain a reef is way more than a FO or a FOWLR tank. It can be several hundred to several thousand dollars depending on the size of the tank and the types of corals and annomones you wish to keep, and how many you want to keep. 

Remember, you have to replicate all the ocean's complicated systems in order to maintain the delicate, yet beautiful life that it contains. Its a bit difficult to do that without lots of research, lots of money, and lots of experience.


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

When you rinse your sand, the water might not ever become clear. What your ultimately looking for is fill the bucket with water, stir up, and pour off the water. Do this until the water is not murky but just cloudy. Also make sure your water your adding is pure too. My advice is to find an opinion you think sounds really good, and stick with it. Thats the only way to learn. Also, water can change really fast in a small system like that, avoid over stocking. General rule of thumb, 2-4 inches of fish / 10 gallons of water.


----------



## connor123 (Mar 22, 2010)

if you are getting a 10 gallon marine fish tank you wouldnt need a protein skimmer but just make shore you do weekly water changes. and i agree with 'petlovingfreak' you are going to have to have an extreme lighting system if you want an anenome. due you are a beginer you would better of as a fowler tank then later on when you get more experianced you can add corals and stuff. good luck


----------

